
Ask HN: What is it like to work at public Snapchat? - antwerpen
A recruiter from Snap reached out to me today and I thought to myself &quot;they must be desperate if they&#x27;re interested in me&quot;. I applied in the past but was ignored, even though I had experience working on a heavily used component of their cloud infrastructure. It could be that I have an extra year of experience under my belt, but I don&#x27;t think that&#x27;s the primary reason here.<p>My guess is that Snapchat is no longer the hottest place to work at. Could you share your experience with pre and post IPO Snap?
======
drstewart
Their RSUs vest immediately on a monthly instead of the standard 1 year cliff.
I had an offer from December with a pretty generous share package that would
have been very lucrative right now had I joined.

------
HenryBemis
I saw this "Ask" and checked their Careers website, I am surprised that they
have so many 'gaps', and the recruitment on GRC/audit/security is only 2
people.

